# excessive early weight gain



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

I am really worried about my weight gain I am 6 weeks pregnant and have gained 15Lbs since the start of my IVf cycle- I am on steroids due to immune issues but if anything my appetite is less. I am trying to concentrate on eating heathly as obviously i shouldn't diet but this weight gain seems more than it should be for a whole pregnancy and it has now pushed me into the at risk BMI range as I was overweight anyway. There seems to be a 101 different advice given about what to eat or what not to eat- I already follow a gluten free diet due to allergy which makes eating low GI really difficult as many wheat alternatives are high GI- Have you got any advice? How worried should I be?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Don't worry at all. You can gain a lot of fluid in early pregnancy, and this can account for weight gain. Your hospital will have a policy for women with a high bmi over a certain figure to have a test for gestational diabetes, so you may be offered that, but otherwise, just keep to a healthy diet as you are doing,  
Don't worry,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

thank you for your reassurance- it helped me chill out!


----------

